# I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here!



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

They're a tremendous value. I know that pre VAG Skodas and Seats had reputations of being little more that crap, but VAG sure fixed that. The way I see it, if you can't afford an Audi, get the equivalent VW, if you can't afford that, get the equilvalent Seat of Skoda.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*

Actually Seat still has a lot of quality problems, while it's the opposite with Skoda. OTOH Skoda has some real problems when it comes to infotainment systems like radios, the stuff they use at the moment in the latest Octavia sucks badly. However, I will look into importing one to the US in approximately 4-5 years from now - the question is what it would cost and how much effort is needed.


----------



## GtiAutoX (May 13, 2004)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Theresias)*

I would be more than interested in getting the Seat Altea or '05 and up Leon in the states. They have to be the best looking cars VW has built.


_Modified by GtiAutoX at 7:56 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (GtiAutoX)*

I love my skoda! i fell in love with the skoda when i entered the vw dealership to check out the new R32 
At the time I was looking for a daily driver as my GTI was not an everyday car anymore...at first i was looking into buying a caprice or altima..however a bautiful skoda superb was sitting right there (i thought it was a high class passat since i had no frikin idea what skodas were), when in fact it was the same price with much more stuff! Xenons, sensors, nav, beautiful interior, umbrella in the door and much more not to mention the awesome 30v v6 engine!
I bought it and had zero problems, and using it for more than 8 months now, no bullsehitt.., it drivers better than a 2002 2.0 passat (sis car), feels stronger, sounds better, interior is much nicer....even my GTI NA VR6 had check engine lights,...I am seriously considering to get the 2007 skoda superb which comes with a TURBO engine...I currently have the 2006 version....ill post up pIx if anyone interested










_Modified by GTIVR6MK4 at 12:44 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (GTIVR6MK4)*



GTIVR6MK4 said:


> I currently have the 2006 version....ill post up pIx if anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (ncrosssman)*

k i just went out and took a pic with my cell phone








from 0-240km/h
i smoked
SLK 320/340 not sure
Altima 2.4
Mercedes S320
Passat
Pegeout coupe 2006
GOLF V5
GOLF V6 4 motion
BMW Z3

cars that i thought i can smoke but got smoked by
maxima 3.0 (i think)
altima 3.2 i think not sure
alfa romeo v6 
renault clio with the engine in the back
Lumina
bmw 3 series 2006
denali

I cant remember anymore...the closest race was with the s320, it was neck to neck for more than 1000m












_Modified by GTIVR6MK4 at 7:28 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*

i agree . i wish they would change their minds and bring em here


----------



## GrrrrrGTI (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_They're a tremendous value. I know that pre VAG Skodas and Seats had reputations of being little more that crap, but VAG sure fixed that. The way I see it, if you can't afford an Audi, get the equivalent VW, if you can't afford that, get the equilvalent Seat of Skoda.

just take a trip to MEHIKO and get one you like!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah go to mexico and try putting vw badges on it and driver it up haha.


----------



## whotoldRadu (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

as said by one of the vw Representatives, if they would bring it to the U.S it will kill vw sales, So do you still want them in America, what that means is like back in 98 when vw wanted to move from the U.S market, if the sales get worse they will leave the us for good. America is the only country that these cars don't sale as well as in other countries............ That means bad news for all us VW drivers.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Theresias)*

ive a 2002 seat leon and a 2004 skoda octavia. the skoda build quality is far better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

I own 3 Skoda's here in Canada. I love them.


----------



## joakim6945 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (GTIVR6MK4)*

Golf V5! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Retard!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Can't see any petrol turbo engine on our "2008" pricelist, but the new list for Octavia shows the brilliant 1.8TFSI 160hp engine amongst them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(Sadly, only in Laurin & Klement version







)
Oh, what the heck...I'm a student with a 1250 dollar '85 Golf...
The Octavia RS should be available in 330hp Oettinger 4WD










_Modified by WAUOla at 6:32 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*

WOW... Buddy... way off.
From top end to bottom end in the VAG (including companies not fully owned)
1)Audi
2)Skoda
3)VW
4)Seat
And in fact Skoda won Automobile Manufacturer of the year in Europe this year.
Infact... Most of them are identical cars minus some exterior changes. The biggest difference is in the interiors.
I really have no clue where you get the idea that Skoda is the lower brand...















Infact in some countries... Skodas cost more then Audi's. (i've been told numerous times)
And Pre-Vag Skoda's were actually better then the new ones. It's just people treated the Favorit's Estelles' and Rapid's as if they were Transports/Lorries!










_Modified by xchox at 10:43 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (xchox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xchox* »_Infact in some countries... Skodas cost more then Audi's. (i've been told numerous times)

Sorry, but that can't be true. Who told you that and what country was he speaking of?


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Theresias)*

South American Countries. Many people actually.
You must understand though... Only in compareble models. Don't expect anyone to say you can buy a Audi R8 for less then a base model Fabia!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

d*mn I want an Octavia TOUR


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

speaking of quality of SEAT and Skoda VS. VW and Audi.
I have a SEAT Leon Cupra, it has 63k miles on the clock...front wheel bearings + waterpump has been changed under warranty.
My friend has Skoda Octavia MK1 RS it has 45k miles on the clock...some minor electrical problems with door locks, fixed 3 times.
My second friend has VW Golf MKV 2.0TDi, 35k miles on the clock...
broken fuel pump, broken tranny, hatch locking doesnt always open, whining sound when cold starts...just to mention few.
Friend number 3 drives Audi TT Mk1 225bhp Q, 46k miles on the clock...front wheel bearings have been changed, instrument cluster have been changed twice, some times it doesnt get all the power after start (=limp mode or somethink like that), headlight bulbs do burn every month or two...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Cede)*

Yeah anyone that speaks about Seat and Skoda quality really needs to remind themselves about the VW or Audi they are driving right now. I have never owned a Seat, Audi or Skoda but i just can't believe they could have more CEL's than my VW has. Its like its on more than off








Cheers


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlackSunshine)*

Never had a CEL/MIL on my Skoda...


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (xchox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xchox* »_WOW... Buddy... way off.
From top end to bottom end in the VAG (including companies not fully owned)
1)Audi
2)Skoda
3)VW
4)Seat


I'm really not sure where you are getting this from...
Audi is the prestige brand.
VW the volume brand.
SEAT, the sporting brand 
Skoda the budget brand.
According to VAG...SEAT aligned more with Audi that VW, Skoda a budget version of VW.
Which would put the order
1)Audi
2)VW
3)SEAT
4)Skoda


_Quote »_
Infact... Most of them are identical cars minus some exterior changes. The biggest difference is in the interiors.


Not so.
I've had them all....and the differences are great.
They share the same platforms...that's all.
VW Polo, Skoda Fabia, SEAT Ibiza...all the same platform, but with different engines in many cases.
Many common parts...but all different interiors, bodies, etc.
For example...the Polo and Fabia share the same basic dash,...looks and plastice, they are interchangable.
The previous A3/S3 and the previous SEAT Leon share the same dash...but the SEAT dash was made from cheaper plastics than the Audi.


_Quote »_
I really have no clue where you get the idea that Skoda is the lower brand...

















I'd suggest it's from how VAG align the marques.
I have a Skoda now...I had an Audi previously, I also have a Golf...it's no biggie where people see them as sitting, nor how VAG tell me they align.
I bought a Fabia vRS because you simply can't buy more rear world performance for that money in any other car / VAG or otherwise.


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Ess Three)*

how could skoda be the budget brand when it cost me more than a passat? It also comes with navigation and indash phone which imo is luxurious to be a budget brand hmmmm (not to mention the stock 17inch alloys)
i really beleive if they were assembled in germany they would cost FAR MORE than any passat


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (GTIVR6MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6MK4* »_how could skoda be the budget brand when it cost me more than a passat? It also comes with navigation and indash phone which imo is luxurious to be a budget brand hmmmm (not to mention the stock 17inch alloys)


Ahh...this is whare they score though...
The basic cars are cheaper, but the further up the range you go, you get lots of toys for the money.
A Fabia basic is cheaper than a Polo basic.
A mid range Fabia is cheaper than a mid range Polo and has more spec.
A top of the range Octavia is cheaper than a top of the range Golf/Jetta (or even Passat) and comes with equipment that would shame the VW.
Same philosophy with the SEATs...
But, some people will still buy the badge...a VW is deemed to be a 'better' car than a Skoda, no matter what toys the Skoda has.
I don't belive this, neith do other Skoda owners...but plenty do.


_Quote »_
i really beleive if they were assembled in germany they would cost FAR MORE than any passat









I'm sure they would, because the standard equipment is higher (at least UK models)...but they aren't built in Germany...so the build costs are less!
Look at the trouble VW are in with the Golf...they claim it's too expensive to make and they make very little profit on each car!
Why? Because the costs of building it are higher in Germany.
I have a Fabia, my mother has a Polo.
OK...mine is a higher model, so it has more toys, but it's at least as well screwed together, the paint finish I believe to be better...and the Fabia was considerably cheaper to buy, like for like.
The budget brand. I can live with that...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

it would be nice to have variety here


----------



## czechdub6 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (GrrrrrGTI)*

THey got skodas in Mexico? wthh, i wanted to import one for the longest time, gotta represent


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

I just got a confirmation my rental in Sweden next week is a Octavia 2.0T


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (whotoldRadu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whotoldRadu* »_as said by one of the vw Representatives, if they would bring it to the U.S it will kill vw sales, So do you still want them in America, what that means is like back in 98 when vw wanted to move from the U.S market, if the sales get worse they will leave the us for good. America is the only country that these cars don't sale as well as in other countries............ That means bad news for all us VW drivers.










Oh well good riddance then. VW execs ahve been saying everything will kill sales. If you ask me sales already have been killed by asian cars offerering more for less. VOA and their threats.


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

The problem with that is the fact that Skoda offers more for less then VW, Seat is also a good econo brand to compete against Hyundai and Kia.
So what if VW sales go down a bit... VAG as a whole gains so much more. MBA Noobs!


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_They're a tremendous value. I know that pre VAG Skodas and Seats had reputations of being little more that crap, but VAG sure fixed that. The way I see it, if you can't afford an Audi, get the equivalent VW, if you can't afford that, get the equilvalent Seat of Skoda.


The United States is VW's largest market for their cars (meaning just VW's, and not subsidiaries like Audi). Seat and Skoda would EASILY outmuscle VW, due to their equal quality, but lower price. VW and Skoda are approximetely on the same level, and it would be fruitless for VW to spend money relegating Skoda's to the States when they already have VW's there...


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*

This summer i am going to visit europe, cant wait untill i be there i am going to rent all the europian cars that are not sold in usa peugeot, renault, scoda, seat, fiat, lancia and all the crazy sh** that i can find out there, cant fu*** wait.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (krenar)*

Are you really sure you wanna drive a Fiat or Peugeot?!








Some of the brands you mentioned have quite a bad reputation here...


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Theresias)*

yeah i know fiat peugeot... are not great cars they have some problems like crashing test and some other sh** but even though they are not in vw level they make some good sport cars that im going to drive since i will have the chance. But theyre time will be after i topend a porsche in autobahn







.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't take it personally, but most Americans I have seen on the German Autobahn yet are totally overstrained with going faster than 210 km/h - even most Germans are unless you are really used to driving faster than that.







Drive safe, not fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

well i was born in europe (Albania) and back than i used to do this kind of sh** so im one of those







ones. But even though i came to America 3 years ago i start trying to get that kind of speed on American highways, but you are right its very dangeroust thanx for the advice.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (krenar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krenar* »_well i was born in europe (Albania) and back than i used to do this kind of sh** so im one of those







ones. But even though i came to America 3 years ago i start trying to get that kind of speed on American highways, but you are right its very dangeroust thanx for the advice.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thumbs up for being a true Euro in a Euro!


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Theresias)*

I don't care for Fiats very much.
On the other hand, I have had Peugeot rental cars, and they seem to be fine, especially Diesel versions. Peugeot is definitely better than Renault or Citröen (in terms of French cars).
I still think the German cars are superior to most others (French, Italian, British, American, etc.), so that is what I prefer to buy. Although Skoda is not German, it is a part of the VAG empire.










_Modified by alpinweiss at 3:35 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## robert.hall53 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (chernaudi)*

I wish I could get parts from the skoda fabia somehow like the dashboard for example.


----------



## nitroglycol (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (Theresias)*


_Quote »_Are you really sure you wanna drive a Fiat or Peugeot?!
Some of the brands you mentioned have quite a bad reputation here... 

Don't know about Peugeot (I'd heard they were quite good; certainly they make a fine bicycle). Fiats, though, are best summed up by the fact that the Soviet-era Ladas that they used to sell in Canada were considered an _improvement_ on the Fiats they were copied from. And since those Ladas were notoriously lousy cars, I can only imagine what the Fiats were like.
Incidentally, some pre-VAG Skodas were also sold in Canada. They were considered better than the Lada, Yugo, and especially the Romanian Dacia, and they were apparently based on a rear-engined Renault design. The worst thing about those things was that they were considerably less attractive than the original.
Some pics here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%...5/136

_Modified by nitroglycol at 2:11 PM 2-17-2008_


_Modified by nitroglycol at 2:15 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (nitroglycol)*

heheheh















they all have the same 1.3l engine and they 
they all have 58hp but i like the design
they look like vw mk1's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I wish VW sold Skodas and Seats here! (joakim6945)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joakim6945* »_Golf V5! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Retard!

HAHAHAHAHAHA you my friend are the retard, there is a V5 in europe. Check before you call someone a retard, lol.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i want Skoda here too, but it would compete with VW, so that would hurt both companies, in a way, especially in the US
sorry for the run-on


----------



## h2ovwlover (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i want Skoda here too, but it would compete with VW, so that would hurt both companies, in a way, especially in the US
sorry for the run-on 

Skoda competes with VW everywhere else in the world and that hasn't hurt either company.
I like Skoda better than the new VWs anyway. I wish I could get a Felicia Fun here.










_Modified by h2ovwlover at 9:21 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (h2ovwlover)*

Actually Skoda has been competition to VW. Especially the Octavia Combi (Wagon) has beaten the Golf Variant (Wagon) before and this is still the case. The Octavia is the more intelligent car and you get more value for your money. The Superb though has been the Passats competition and one can say the same for the Fabia and Polo.
However, Skoda would have a very hard start in NA I guess but it is indeed a nice dream to have them there.


----------

